# NREMT...Why?



## jordanfstop (Apr 24, 2008)

If one's state doesn't require NREMT, one is not planning on moving, or working across state lines..why should one become NREMT-B? 

RidRyder911?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 25, 2008)

1. Professional development

2. Demonstrates one has the minimal level to practice at that level. 

3. Majority of the states are going to NREMT as their testing vendor

4. Are you really sure, that you will never move? Look on how many posts that many had assumed they would never move, only to have to re-do and go through it again. 

5. Why not? 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Apr 25, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> If one's state doesn't require NREMT, one is not planning on moving, or working across state lines..why should one become NREMT-B?
> 
> RidRyder911?



you live near the Jersey border.  PA and CN are not that far away.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 25, 2008)

I was 100% sure I'd absolutely never move.  I had many reasons why there was absolutely no possibility why I would or could move.  I moved... and now can't work as an EMT until I go through my state's program (this summer).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 25, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I was 100% sure I'd absolutely never move.  I had many reasons why there was absolutely no possibility why I would or could move.  I moved... and now can't work as an EMT until I go through my state's program (this summer).



Hence the reason I'm the only one in my department that is NREMT and I've continued to keep it current.


----------

